# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Passaggio da immobile merce a immobile strumentale

## FLY70

Nel 2008 un'immobiliare possiede un immobile merce inserito nelle rimanenze finali dell'anno prima. Durante l'anno decide di tenerselo ed affittarlo, con conseguente cambio di destinazione da bene merce a bene strumentale.
Qual'è la scrittura corrretta da fare? 
A- D Fabbricato  A Rimanenza Iniziale (a tale proposito c'è un articolo inserito nella settimana fiscale del 2008 dove l'autore sottolinea che l'operazione consiste essenzialmente un mero passaggio tra le rimanenze finali e l'attivo patrimoniale non generando alcun componente positivo di reddito) 
B - D Fabbricato A Incrementi Immobilizzazioni ( lasciando così inalterato il valore della rimanenza iniziale onde evitare incongruenze con la rimanenza finale dell'anno precedente) 
Io ho optato per la prima e mi son beccato la comunicazione per anomalie di studi di settore. Ora mi conviene giustificare l'anomalia descrivendo l'opzione  A oppure fare un'integrativa per il 2008 facendo una rettifica seguendo l'opzione B?  
Voi che fareste .. ma sopratutto secondo voi quale delle due opzioni è corretta contabilmente? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non capisco la soluzione B.
La corretta é la A.

----------


## FLY70

> Non capisco la soluzione B.
> La corretta é la A.

  anche secondo me la corretta è la A, .. altri siti sostenevano che la soluzione A non poteva essere corretta poikè creava incongruenza tra la rimanenza iniziale e quella finale dell'anno prima. Bene ora non mi rimane che rispondere all'Ade in via telematica con il modello per le incongruenze degli studi di settore. Grazie

----------


## robil

> anche secondo me la corretta è la A, .. altri siti sostenevano che la soluzione A non poteva essere corretta poikè creava incongruenza tra la rimanenza iniziale e quella finale dell'anno prima. Bene ora non mi rimane che rispondere all'Ade in via telematica con il modello per le incongruenze degli studi di settore. Grazie

  I valori che siete andati ad indicare negli studi di settore dovevano essere la valutazione delle rimanenze al 31 12 (rimanenze finali) e il valore delle rimanenze al 01 01 (rimanenze iniziali ossia rimanenze finali dell'anno prima). Le variazioni delle rimanenze in corso d'anno .. vuoi per cessioni di immobili... vuoi per cambio di destinazione in bilancio... non rilevano affatto. 
Tra l'altro con la chiusura delle rimanenze iniziali e imputazione a costo il problema non si genera proprio. Mi pare vi sia difetto di procedura contabile. 
Comunque sia di certo ..al limite... si giroconta il valore dell'immobile dalle rimanenze al valore fabbricati.

----------


## righetti

io ho avuto un caso un paio di anni fa e per evitare l'incongruenza ho optato per la soluzione B. Tuttavia la soluzione B comporta che per l'anno in oggetto il calcolo degli studi di settore peggiora notevolmente. mi pare che negli studi di settore da allegare a unico 2010 sia stato inserito un campo dove indicare i passaggi da immobilizzi a rimanenza e viceversa.

----------


## ergo3

Se può essere utile: circolare (38/2007) in cui è prevista una situazione: Le imprese che effettuano incrementi di immobilizzazioni per lavori interni - Voce A4 del conto economico (generalmente si tratta di imprese appartenenti al comparto dei servizi o delle manifatture) devono indicare i relativi incrementi nel rigo F04 del modello per la comunicazione dei dati rilevanti ai fini dell'applicazione degli studi di settore, per un ammontare corrispondente ai costi sostenuti, nel periodo d'imposta considerato, per la realizzazione di tali beni. E' possibile, in queste circostanze, che si rilevi una situazione di non congruita' derivante dall'indicazione di tali costi nelle varie voci presenti nel quadro F dell'allegato studi di settore. Pertanto, gli Uffici, in sede di contraddittorio, valuteranno, una volta verificata l'esistenza di costi imputati ad incremento delle immobilizzazioni per lavori interni, di procedere ad una nuova stima dei ricavi, scomputando tali costi dalle relative componenti negative e, quindi, riapplicare lo studio attraverso il software Ge.Ri.Co..
Analogamente, andra' valutato con attenzione il risultato di "normalita' economica" del contribuente considerato che la realizzazione di immobilizzazioni per lavori interni puo' avere un impatto anche sul valore dei diversi indicatori. 
Invero, si tratta della situazione in cui le rimanenze (di fabbricati in corso) passano a Immobilizzazioni in corso per intervenuto mutamento della destinazione prima del completamento (di fabbricati in proprio). 
Molto più importante è il fatto che gli studi di settore 2010 per il 2009 (cod.istat 681000) prevedono nei "dati complementari" la possibilità di indicare tali evenienze al fine di giustificare ex ante le incongruenze conseguenti.

----------


## robil

Ma quale incongruenze?????. Analizzate bene le scritture contabili non possono esserci incongruenze. Le rimanenze finali saranno sempre le rimanenze iniziali dell'esercizio successivo.

----------


## righetti

> Ma quale incongruenze?????. Analizzate bene le scritture contabili non possono esserci incongruenze. Le rimanenze finali saranno sempre le rimanenze iniziali dell'esercizio successivo.

  L'incongruenza nasce se si fa la scrittura:
IMMOBILIZZAZIONI a RIMANENZE INIZIALI 
(nel quesito era al punto A).
In pratica con questa modalità vengono stornate da conto economico le rimanenze iniziali.
Mentre se si fa la scrittura:
IMMOBILIZZAZIONI a INCREMENTI DI IMM. PER LAVORI INTERNI (nel quesito era al punto B)
non c'è incongruenza ma in passato generava "problemi" negli studi di settore in quanto la voce INCREMENTI PER LAVORI INTERNI non era correttamente interpretata da Gerico. 
Ciao

----------


## robil

> L'incongruenza nasce se si fa la scrittura:
> IMMOBILIZZAZIONI a RIMANENZE INIZIALI 
> (nel quesito era al punto A).
> In pratica con questa modalità vengono stornate da conto economico le rimanenze iniziali.
> Mentre se si fa la scrittura:
> IMMOBILIZZAZIONI a INCREMENTI DI IMM. PER LAVORI INTERNI (nel quesito era al punto B)
> non c'è incongruenza ma in passato generava "problemi" negli studi di settore in quanto la voce INCREMENTI PER LAVORI INTERNI non era correttamente interpretata da Gerico. 
> Ciao

  E' qui che compiete un *errore contabile*. La scrittura immobilizzazioni a rimanenze è errata e non è possibile farla. Tra l'altro è una scrittura "interna allo SP" che non tocca il CE. 
La logica corretta è questa: il valore rim iniziali (SP) rimane "fisso" al limite si chiude al conto var rim (CE) (ovvero costo acquisto immobili) nel corso della gestione annuale queste rimanenze subiranno le dovute variazioni vuoi perchè gli immobili si vendono, vuoi perchè gli immobili da merce passano a patrimonio (quindi al conto Fabbricati, fabbricati strumentali) ed allo stesso tempo subiranno aumenti per costruzione nuovi immobili merce o per acquisto di immobli merce. Al termine dell'esercizio effettuerò nuovamente la consueta valutazione delle rimanenze per giungere ad avere il valore RIM FIN (SP). La varizione delle rim rimarrà la grandezza economica in conto economico e nello stato patrimniale avrò il valore delle rim finali (dato da rim iniziali più var rimanenze). Ma il valore Rim iniziale è sempre il valore delle rimanenze finali dell'esercizio precedente (non posso togliere un pezzo delle rimanenze iniziali per spostarlo a immobili in stato patrimoniale e considerare il valore rimanenze iniziali negli studi uguale al valore cosi modificato). 
Spero di avere reso l'idea. C'è un errore di fondo nel Vostro operare.

----------


## righetti

> E' qui che compiete un *errore contabile*. La scrittura immobilizzazioni a rimanenze è errata e non è possibile farla. Tra l'altro è una scrittura "interna allo SP" che non tocca il CE. 
> La logica corretta è questa: il valore rim iniziali (SP) rimane "fisso" al limite si chiude al conto var rim (CE) (ovvero costo acquisto immobili) nel corso della gestione annuale queste rimanenze subiranno le dovute variazioni vuoi perchè gli immobili si vendono, vuoi perchè gli immobili da merce passano a patrimonio (quindi al conto Fabbricati, fabbricati strumentali) ed allo stesso tempo subiranno aumenti per costruzione nuovi immobili merce o per acquisto di immobli merce. Al termine dell'esercizio effettuerò nuovamente la consueta valutazione delle rimanenze per giungere ad avere il valore RIM FIN (SP). La varizione delle rim rimarrà la grandezza economica in conto economico e nello stato patrimniale avrò il valore delle rim finali (dato da rim iniziali più var rimanenze). Ma il valore Rim iniziale è sempre il valore delle rimanenze finali dell'esercizio precedente (non posso togliere un pezzo delle rimanenze iniziali per spostarlo a immobili in stato patrimoniale e considerare il valore rimanenze iniziali negli studi uguale al valore cosi modificato). 
> Spero di avere reso l'idea. C'è un errore di fondo nel Vostro operare.

  Forse mi sono spiegato male..sono d'accordo anche io che l'opzione A è scorretta. La B è quella corretta quando si vuole passare un immobile da rimanenza a immobilizzazioni.

----------


## righetti

così direbbe l'Esperto risponde. 
Il Sole 24 Ore - L'Esperto Risponde
Edizione n. 89 del 10 novembre 2008 
Autore: Barbara Zanardi 
IMMOBILE DA RICLASSIFICARE SE CAMBIA LA DESTINAZIONE 
Un'impresa, dopo aver terminato in tre anni la costruzione di un immobile comprendente garage ed aree commerciali, decide di non destinare alla vendita parte dell'area commerciale ma di locarla ad altre società con contratti 6 più 6.Variando in tale modo la destinazione dell'immobile da merce a bene patrimoniale, si chiede se sia corretto imputare il valore dell'area commerciale a immobilizzazione, rettificando l'importo con diminuzione dalle rimanenze finali. 
-----
Nel caso in cui si verifichi un cambio di destinazione di un bene che da rimanenza di magazzino divenga, come nel caso in esame, un'immobilizzazione materiale destinata a far parte dell'organizzazione permanente dell'impresa, è necessario riclassificare tale bene nel bilancio iscrivendolo tra le immobilizzazioni materiali dello stato patrimoniale e iscrivendo in contropartita un incremento di immobilizzazione per lavori interni (voce A4 del conto economico).

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L'incongruenza nasce se si fa la scrittura:
> IMMOBILIZZAZIONI a RIMANENZE INIZIALI 
> (nel quesito era al punto A).
> In pratica con questa modalità vengono stornate da conto economico le rimanenze iniziali.
> Mentre se si fa la scrittura:
> IMMOBILIZZAZIONI a INCREMENTI DI IMM. PER LAVORI INTERNI (nel quesito era al punto B)
> non c'è incongruenza ma in passato generava "problemi" negli studi di settore in quanto la voce INCREMENTI PER LAVORI INTERNI non era correttamente interpretata da Gerico. 
> Ciao

  Concordo, e rettifico la mia idea iniziale. Non ho mai avuto un caso del genere.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## robil

> così direbbe l'Esperto risponde. 
> Il Sole 24 Ore - L'Esperto Risponde
> Edizione n. 89 del 10 novembre 2008 
> Autore: Barbara Zanardi 
> IMMOBILE DA RICLASSIFICARE SE CAMBIA LA DESTINAZIONE 
> Un'impresa, dopo aver terminato in tre anni la costruzione di un immobile comprendente garage ed aree commerciali, decide di non destinare alla vendita parte dell'area commerciale ma di locarla ad altre società con contratti 6 più 6.Variando in tale modo la destinazione dell'immobile da merce a bene patrimoniale, si chiede se sia corretto imputare il valore dell'area commerciale a immobilizzazione, rettificando l'importo con diminuzione dalle rimanenze finali. 
> -----
> Nel caso in cui si verifichi un cambio di destinazione di un bene che da rimanenza di magazzino divenga, come nel caso in esame, un'immobilizzazione materiale destinata a far parte dell'organizzazione permanente dell'impresa, è necessario riclassificare tale bene nel bilancio iscrivendolo tra le immobilizzazioni materiali dello stato patrimoniale e iscrivendo in contropartita un incremento di immobilizzazione per lavori interni (voce A4 del conto economico).

  Risposta esatta dall'esperto sole 24 (che si badi "non è legge": dispongo di tutti i software sole24ore comprese le banche dati ma non è infrequente leggere risposte imprecise).
Ripeto, la risposta è pertinente posto che un immobile in costruzione (o anche finito) finchè destinato alla rivendita forma rimanenze finali dal momento in cui viene destinato ad altre finalità è opportuna la riclassificazione al conto Fabbricati. 
Quindi per esemplificare:
anno 1
spendo 100 per mattoni 300 per manod'opera per costruire un immobile destinato alla ricendita, in contabilità avrò: 
diversi                          a     fornitori
manod'opera (CE)
materie prime (CE) 
fine anno ...valutazione rimanenze......(l'amministratore considera l'immobile da rivendere) 
rimanenze  fin    (SP)  a            variaz rim (di fatto mi storna i costi) (CE)  
Anno 2 
inizio anno 
variaz rim       (CE)     a     rim iniz.....  (SP) (di fatto si azzera il conto rimanenze nel corso dell'anno) 
...seguono tutti i vari fatti gestionali....  
fine anno 2   l'amministratore valuta la destinazione degli immobili  alla vendita quindi a rim fin o    a patrimonio   quindi al conto fabbricati 
----------------------
qui (nel secondo caso) interviene la risposta sole24ore e farò...  
immobili     a         incremento di immobilizzazioni  
Di fatto da un esercizio all'altro sposto il valore dal conto rim fin al conto fabbricati.... ma ripeto (per l'ultima volta :Frown:  ) mai e poi mai in dichiarazione (o studi di settore) indico un dato delle rimanenze iniziali discordante dal valore delle rim finali esercizio precedente........    Il nodo del ragionamento sta nel fatto che la variazione non sta nel valore delle rimanenze (SP) ma nel valore variaz delle riman (CE).

----------


## burrodicacao

> Di fatto da un esercizio all'altro sposto il valore dal conto rim fin al conto fabbricati.... *ma ripeto (per l'ultima volta* ) .......

  Questa precisazione avrebbe potuto benissimo restare nella tastiera. Avrebbe reso più rispettabili le sue affermazioni.
Grazie

----------


## robil

> Questa precisazione avrebbe potuto benissio restare nella tastiera. Avrebbe reso più rispettabili le sue affermazioni.
> Grazie

  Chiedo scusa a chi si sia sentito turbato. Effettivamente ho diritto di non replicare o non intervenire anche se noto che si persiste in una direzione errata ma non di fare certe  affermazioni :Embarrassment:  .

----------


## ergo3

Condivido quanto detto dal sole 24 ore sull'utilizzo del conto Incrementi immob.per lav.interni nonchè quanto detto da robil. La questione è legata al fatto che gerico, sino "forse al 2009" riconosceva quale componente straordinario di reddito la voce F4 Incremento immobil. per lavori interni" causando così una situazione di grave incongruità nella determinazione del riultato operativo. Ecco la su citata Circolare 38/2007.

----------


## robil

> Condivido quanto detto dal sole 24 ore sull'utilizzo del conto Incrementi immob.per lav.interni nonchè quanto detto da robil. La questione è legata al fatto che gerico, sino "forse al 2009" riconosceva quale componente straordinario di reddito la voce F4 Incremento immobil. per lavori interni" causando così una situazione di grave incongruità nella determinazione del riultato operativo. Ecco la su citata Circolare 38/2007.

  Questo tuttavia è un aspetto separato dalla segnalazione di anomalia per differenze tra rimanenze finali esercio x e rim iniziali eserciozio x+1 (che non possono non coincidere).

----------


## ergo3

> io ho avuto un caso un paio di anni fa *e per evitare l'incongruenza ho optato per la soluzione B*. Tuttavia la soluzione B comporta che per l'anno in oggetto il calcolo degli studi di settore peggiora notevolmente. mi pare che negli studi di settore da allegare a unico 2010 sia stato inserito un campo dove indicare i passaggi da immobilizzi a rimanenza e viceversa.

  Ciao robil. 
Le mie precisazione richiamano il su indicato post ed il fatto che, come si dice dalle nostre parti, per scansare il pitrullo ci si schianta sul chiancone (grossa pietra).

----------


## dod

> io ho avuto un caso un paio di anni fa e per evitare l'incongruenza ho optato per la soluzione B.

  concordo  

> mi pare che negli studi di settore da allegare a unico 2010 sia stato inserito un campo dove indicare i passaggi da immobilizzi a rimanenza e viceversa.

  si nei dati complementari, quadro Z
ciao

----------


## robil

> Ciao robil. 
> Le mie precisazione richiamano il su indicato post ed il fatto che, come si dice dalle nostre parti, per scansare il pitrullo ci si schianta sul chiancone (grossa pietra).

  Non ho capito bene cosa intendessi dire.... Non entro nel merito di eventuali altre problematiche degli studi che derivino dal riporto dell'A4 CE... o altre questioni... mi premeva solo evidenziare che: mai si devono indicare differenze tra le rimanenze iniz e fin e inoltre il fatto che "apparentemente" è vero che c'è un passaggio dalle rimanenze agli immobili ma in realtà non è cosi.... c'è un valore economico che in un esercizio confluisce a rimanenze e in un altro esercizio confluisce a al conto immobili (a seconda della destinazione e della discrezione dell'organo amministrativo).

----------


## FLY70

> così direbbe l'Esperto risponde. 
> Il Sole 24 Ore - L'Esperto Risponde
> Edizione n. 89 del 10 novembre 2008 
> Autore: Barbara Zanardi 
> IMMOBILE DA RICLASSIFICARE SE CAMBIA LA DESTINAZIONE 
> Un'impresa, dopo aver terminato in tre anni la costruzione di un immobile comprendente garage ed aree commerciali, decide di non destinare alla vendita parte dell'area commerciale ma di locarla ad altre società con contratti 6 più 6.Variando in tale modo la destinazione dell'immobile da merce a bene patrimoniale, si chiede se sia corretto imputare il valore dell'area commerciale a immobilizzazione, rettificando l'importo con diminuzione dalle rimanenze finali. 
> -----
> Nel caso in cui si verifichi un cambio di destinazione di un bene che da rimanenza di magazzino divenga, come nel caso in esame, un'immobilizzazione materiale destinata a far parte dell'organizzazione permanente dell'impresa, è necessario riclassificare tale bene nel bilancio iscrivendolo tra le immobilizzazioni materiali dello stato patrimoniale e iscrivendo in contropartita un incremento di immobilizzazione per lavori interni (voce A4 del conto economico).

  Passaggio da immobile merce ad immobile strumentale
Una società immobiliare che tra le rimanenze ha contabilizzato un appartamento attualmente locato ha intenzione di trasferirlo tra le immobilizzazioni materiali. Tale modifica contabile deve essere effettuata a valore di mercato (e quindi rileva un ricavo) ovvero trattasi di mero trasferimento contabile?
----
A questo proposito si osserva che il passaggio da immobile merce ad immobile strumentale da parte di una società immobiliare consiste essenzialmente nel trasferimento dalle rimanenze finali del Conto economico all'attività patrimoniale (voce immobilizzazioni materiali). Tale operazione di storno non genera alcun componente positivo di reddito d'impresa (cioè ricavo), perché consiste in una mera riclassificazione del patrimonio aziendale che non ha alcun riflesso sul reddito d'impresa.Unica conseguenza è che l'immobile non partecipa più alla formazione del risultato di esercizio attraverso la gestione costi-ricavi-rimanenze.
(Quesito tratto dalla rubrica La Settimana fiscale - Quesiti", Il Sole 24 Ore, 3 luglio 2008 n.26, p.40 a cura di Carlo Delladio

----------


## ergo3

> Non ho capito bene cosa intendessi dire.... Non entro nel merito di eventuali altre problematiche degli studi che derivino dal riporto dell'A4 CE... o altre questioni... mi premeva solo evidenziare che: mai si devono indicare differenze tra le rimanenze iniz e fin e inoltre il fatto che "apparentemente" è vero che c'è un passaggio dalle rimanenze agli immobili ma in realtà non è cosi.... c'è un valore economico che in un esercizio confluisce a rimanenze e in un altro esercizio confluisce a al conto immobili (a seconda della destinazione e della discrezione dell'organo amministrativo).

  Intendevo dire che, avendo tu piena ragione sul comportamento contabile nonché sulla necessaria coincidenza in sds tra rim.in anno x+1 e rim fin anno x, per mantenere quest'ultimo comportamento in sds (pitrullo), si incorre in una grave non congruità per errato calcolo, da parte di Gerico, del risultato operativo (chiancone). :Wink: 
L'opzione per la soluzione A (errata), di cui al post originario, sarà stata molto probabilmente dettata dall'esigenza di evitare l'anormalità economica. da sds.

----------


## FLY70

Passaggio da immobile merce ad immobile strumentale
Una società immobiliare che tra le rimanenze ha contabilizzato un appartamento attualmente locato ha intenzione di trasferirlo tra le immobilizzazioni materiali. Tale modifica contabile deve essere effettuata a valore di mercato (e quindi rileva un ricavo) ovvero trattasi di mero trasferimento contabile?
----
A questo proposito si osserva che il passaggio da immobile merce ad immobile strumentale da parte di una società immobiliare consiste essenzialmente nel trasferimento dalle rimanenze finali del Conto economico all'attività patrimoniale (voce immobilizzazioni materiali). *Tale operazione di storno non genera alcun componente positivo di reddito d'impresa (cioè ricavo),* perché consiste in una mera riclassificazione del patrimonio aziendale che non ha alcun riflesso sul reddito d'impresa.Unica conseguenza è che l'immobile non partecipa più alla formazione del risultato di esercizio attraverso la gestione costi-ricavi-rimanenze.
(Quesito tratto dalla rubrica La Settimana fiscale - Quesiti", Il Sole 24 Ore, 3 luglio 2008 n.26, p.40 a cura di Carlo Delladio) 
A me sembra da questo articolo che si dica tutto il contrario!!!

----------


## robil

> Passaggio da immobile merce ad immobile strumentale
> Una società immobiliare che tra le rimanenze ha contabilizzato un appartamento attualmente locato ha intenzione di trasferirlo tra le immobilizzazioni materiali. Tale modifica contabile deve essere effettuata a valore di mercato (e quindi rileva un ricavo) ovvero trattasi di mero trasferimento contabile?
> ----
> A questo proposito si osserva che il passaggio da immobile merce ad immobile strumentale da parte di una società immobiliare consiste essenzialmente nel trasferimento dalle rimanenze finali del Conto economico all'attività patrimoniale (voce immobilizzazioni materiali). *Tale operazione di storno non genera alcun componente positivo di reddito d'impresa (cioè ricavo),* perché consiste in una mera riclassificazione del patrimonio aziendale che non ha alcun riflesso sul reddito d'impresa.Unica conseguenza è che l'immobile non partecipa più alla formazione del risultato di esercizio attraverso la gestione costi-ricavi-rimanenze.
> (Quesito tratto dalla rubrica La Settimana fiscale - Quesiti", Il Sole 24 Ore, 3 luglio 2008 n.26, p.40 a cura di Carlo Delladio) 
> A me sembra da questo articolo che si dica tutto il contrario!!!

  Non è il massimo nella sintassi comunque raggiunge l'obiettivo :Wink: . Ho scritto molto sull'argomento.... Vediamola cosi.... alla fine dell'anno se la destinazione dell'immobile è alla rivendita (fosse anche locato per brevi periodi) costituisce rimanenza e andrà al conto rimanenze (immobile merce)... se l'immobile è locato per un lungo periodo ... andrà al conto immobili (immobile patrimonio).... Il punto di partenza è sempre il conto economico (è qui che si trova l'immobile che è stato acquistato o costruito d aparte di una immobiliare e che è destinato alla rivendita quindi alla eventuale formazione di rimanenze).

----------


## dott.mamo

Riprendo l'argomento:
il passaggio da rimanenza a immobilizzazione di un immobile, deve passare per i ricavi (A4) come incremento per lavori interni, vero?  
Ps: e nel caso contrario? Se si passa un immobile da cespite a rimanenza perché ad esempio si intende effettuare dei lavori per rivederlo? Si riclassifica il valore contabile netto?

----------


## niron21

Nel caso di immobile strumentale che diventa rimanenze merci la scrittura da fare è rimanenze iniziale SP a Fabbricati civili???  
Grazie

----------

